# v25.02 for gonorrhea / chlamydia screenings ???



## sylvanas24 (Apr 14, 2011)

The providers in our office will sometimes recommend a gonnorhea/chlamydia screening prior to scheduling an IUD insertion.  In our state Medicaid program, they will not cover STD screenings for anyone over the age of 20.  Does anyone else agree that we can use the V25.02 with the G/C screenings if they are done for the purpose of inserting an IUD?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2011)

No you must use the appropriate V code for STD screening.  The patient can be given the option to refuse.  You cannot change the dx for payment.


----------

